# part # needed for 3m flex bumper repair



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I have read several articles on endura bumper repair and all speek highly of the 
3m flex repair 059000 but a 3m website search doesnt show that part #. I see a 3m flex bumper repair for plastic bumpers, are they the same and if not does anyone know the part # for the endura fix?


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

3m automix 5895 ez sand flexible parts repair kit. $57 at O'Reilly. I just bought 2 today for my '70 bumper. You should be able to find it for less somewhere.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

I used products from Fusor on my sons 68
For large cracks or areas that need to be built up Fusor 142 Extreme bumper repair. 
For smaller areas and as a finishing filler Fusor 114 Plastic finishing.
They also have a adhesive promoter that you spray on the repair before you apply the repair product.....good stuff...... Fusor prt # 602 EZ


----------

